
Domain names – .io or .com with get in front? - Liveanimalcams
Hello I am working on my companies name, unfortunately the .com has been taken. So I was wondering do you think its better to get the .io version or a modified version of the .com such as &quot;getXXXXX.com or &quot;downloadXXXXX.com&quot; Thanks I appreciate your thoughts!
======
arkitaip
.io if you're doing tech, especially if you are targeting tech firms.
Otherwise "getXXXXX.com" will be good enough.

~~~
Liveanimalcams
yeah I'm a tech company (an app) that targets property managers. I'll go with
the get version thanks!

